# Removing aged, possibly damaged cells



## rik (Jan 2, 2007)

So, I'm tidying. It's amazing what you find when you're tidying. I've found an Aluminium 2xAA cell powered 5 white LED torch. Neat!

Then i took the end cap off. There's 2 cells in there, and they're not coming out.

What do I do?


----------



## greenLED (Jan 2, 2007)

toss the light


----------



## rik (Jan 2, 2007)

damn. i was hoping to avoid that.


----------



## greenLED (Jan 2, 2007)

Well, you could tap the light on its end (hard), drill the batteries out, etc. but I'm guessing the effort is not worth it. If they're good quality cells, some manufacturers will replace your broken gadgets.


----------



## rik (Jan 2, 2007)

nah. just duracell. this was from a couple of years before i found this place. it's jsut a really nice-looking body and i wanted to find out how bright is is compared to my other lights.

let's try the tapping. drilling is probably too much effort.

thanks for the advice.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 2, 2007)

I have an Aitec AT2000L (3xC cell) with two of the cells stuck inside; I can see some "battery poop" in there that is probably responsible for holding at least one of the cells in there.

It is this flashlight (the larger of the two in this photograph):







I rather like this flashlight, and would be saddened if I actually had to dispose of it.


----------



## Illum (Jan 2, 2007)

rik said:


> nah. just duracell. this was from a couple of years before i found this place. it's jsut a really nice-looking body and i wanted to find out how bright is is compared to my other lights.
> 
> let's try the tapping. drilling is probably too much effort.
> 
> thanks for the advice.



we need pics in this thread!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 2, 2007)

Here's what it looks like down the barrel of my poor, innocent Aitec Collimator AT2000L flashlight. :shakehead:


----------



## 65535 (Jan 3, 2007)

Send it to me and I;ll drill and clean out the tube for you.


----------



## parnass (Jan 3, 2007)

rik said:


> ... There's 2 cells in there, and they're not coming out.
> 
> What do I do?



Drill a small hole in the end of the leaking AA battery. Then insert the *corkscrew* blade from a Swiss Army Knife into the cell and try to remove the cell.


----------



## yuandrew (Jan 3, 2007)

I wonder if a long wood screw will also work. You can also grab onto the screw head with pliers for leverage when you pull it.


----------



## Lightmeup (Jan 3, 2007)

Is there anything that will dissolve that crud?


----------



## abvidledUK (Jan 3, 2007)

Lightmeup said:


> Is there anything that will dissolve that crud?



Boiling water ?


----------



## bfg9000 (Jan 3, 2007)

greenLED said:


> If they're good quality cells, some manufacturers will replace your broken gadgets.





rik said:


> nah. just duracell.


Duracell *is* a quality cell, and they will repair or replace your gadgets.


----------



## swampgator (Jan 3, 2007)

I've cleaned up a 3D Mag that had a cheap Eveready battery leak. That took some work. I'm currently cleaning up a Solitaire that had a duracell leak. 

Drill the battery out and see if the corkscrew method works. It didn't on the 3D due to the tube length. Option B was to beat til submission. This worked.


----------



## Illum (Jan 3, 2007)

abvidledUK said:


> Boiling water ?



msybe WD-40 or acetone and a toothbrush..

I've never seen much crud that accumulates from battery leaks, but mostly white sheets of crystal


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 3, 2007)

65535 said:


> Send it to me and I;ll drill and clean out the tube for you.


PM me with your address, and I'll see if I can get that out to you, thank you!!! :thanks:


----------



## Illum (Jan 3, 2007)

The_LED_Museum said:


> Here's what it looks like down the barrel of my poor, innocent Aitec Collimator AT2000L flashlight. :shakehead:



looks about right 
been there until the last time I used "heavy duty" batteries :sigh:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 3, 2007)

I believe the batteries in there were Energizer alkaline cells.
I haven't used "heavy duty" cells in many years.


----------



## Illum (Jan 4, 2007)

The_LED_Museum said:


> I believe the batteries in there were Energizer alkaline cells.
> I haven't used "heavy duty" cells in many years.



Energizer? Energizer tends to leak alot, especially if its in a warm enviroment, while duracells tend to take the heat with stability

Im surprised with so many reviewed lights you'd favor this light...
Im not saying its not a good light, but the body style is terrifying simplistic...I'd preferr something with say...ridges or fins, but thats just me


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Jan 4, 2007)

If you get leakage from alkalines use vinegar on it to dissolve a lot of it then wash with water liberally.... wash that out with rubbing alcohol and let dry for a day or two and/or use a hairdryer to help out. It may not get all of it but should help some.


----------



## rik (Jan 4, 2007)

d'oh.
wish i'd thought of the vinegar part. ah well.

I noticed that i could put a hole in with my Leatherman blade, and stick a corkscrew into that. All that happened was that I pulled out the middle of the cell, leaving the outside still in the body. I threw the body out...


----------



## Illum (Jan 4, 2007)

Lynx_Arc said:


> If you get leakage from alkalines use vinegar on it to dissolve a lot of it then wash with water liberally.... wash that out with rubbing alcohol and let dry for a day or two and/or use a hairdryer to help out. It may not get all of it but should help some.



vinegar can dissolve crystals?
to what concentration of vinegar?


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Jan 4, 2007)

the acid in standard vinegar is 5% and works fine. You can get a bottle at stores (grocery section) for usually around a buck or so, get the distilled (clear) type. Alkaline is essentially the opposite of acid and vinegar should dissolve or at least soften up the alkaline crystals/gunk etc so you can rub and wash it off. 
You need to wash it off with a liberal dose of water afterwards so you don't leave acid on the metal parts to eat away and cause rust later. The alchohol after that helps dry out most of the left over water.


----------



## Illum (Jan 5, 2007)

hmmm, vinegar will corrode contacts...if not washed off...an how would you apply it to the end of a long flashlight? just pour it in, wait...then rinse?


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Jan 5, 2007)

the best way to apply vinegar is probably a Qtip taped to a dowel rod or long pencil so you can just target the area effected. The problem with any liquid in a situation is getting it into places that you cannot rinse or remove excess from. If you could dissasemble the light you could pour it down the barrel and let it sit for an hour or so then rinse out well. Any metal with any acid left on it can become a victim of later corrosion and rust, this includes fingerprints on metal also occasionally as at times sweat can be acidic enough on rare occasions.


----------

